# Doilies



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Here you go @Melinda, I promised I would show you what they look like. Had to make this one for a Tannie.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melinda (9/9/14)

Ag nee man hoe skaam kry ek nou vir my ou goedtjies wat ek doen. Dit is PRAGTIG!!!

Ek kan nie met daar die fyn garing werk nie, het nie genoeg fingers en tone nie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Haha dis so maklik






Hiers n naby foto vir jou


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

Looks awesome. Always wanted a doily. Such a fashion these days.
What sizes do you sell? How do I know my size?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Looks awesome. Always wanted a doily. Such a fashion these days.
> What sizes do you sell? How do I know my size?
> 
> View attachment 11183
> ...



Hahahaha nooo wont suet you, sorry... But then again may be an large will fit you.

A shocking pink large

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

Just kidding. I have a lot of respect for people that can make something from a toutjie.
Awesome stuff @annemarievdh !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Just kidding. I have a lot of respect for people that can make something from a toutjie.
> Awesome stuff @annemarievdh !



Haha thank you @TylerD, I know u were kidding


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Looks awesome. Always wanted a doily. Such a fashion these days.
> What sizes do you sell? How do I know my size?
> 
> View attachment 11183
> ...


 So the people at work nearly put me in a straight jacket just now.... I did kind of crack up laughing at this pic! It is very very funny!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Poppie (8/10/14)

@annemarievdh - jou hekelwerk is uitstekend - ek hou ook van hekel - ha ha


----------



## annemarievdh (8/10/14)

Dankie tannie @Poppie, weer besig met iets. Maar die keer is dit n mat



Dis n baie groot projek 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Looks awesome. Always wanted a doily. Such a fashion these days.
> What sizes do you sell? How do I know my size?
> 
> View attachment 11183
> ...



dude i literally laughed myself to tears when i saw this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poppie (8/10/14)

@annemarievdh - jy is oulik man - lekker - dit hou jou besig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/10/14)

Poppie said:


> @annemarievdh - jy is oulik man - lekker - dit hou jou besig



En uit die moeilikheid uit 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/15)

Uiteindelik klaar gemaak met die mat, @Poppie; @Melinda.


----------



## Andre (28/6/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Uiteindelik klaar gemaak met die mat, @Poppie; @Melinda.


Wow, a work of art. Must have taken some time to do that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda (28/6/15)

Awesome Annemarie!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (28/6/15)

lol! are doilies still in existence ?

nicely done @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/6/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, a work of art. Must have taken some time to do that.



From start to finish 6 months, but if you minus the time I didn't work on it... only about a month 



shabbar said:


> lol! are doilies still in existence ?
> 
> nicely done @annemarievdh



Hahaha they do more than just exist my dear @shabbar, they are highly fashionable in the highest of circles

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/6/15)

My granny knits all sorts of doilies! She loves it. She knitted my nephew a doilie styled throw for his cot, but got carried away and ended up making it big enough to fit my king size bed  the amount of sentimental value attached to it is amazing. Your kids will pass this on to their kids, and their kids will pass it on to theirs. This will be a family heirloom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/6/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Uiteindelik klaar gemaak met die mat, @Poppie; @Melinda.



Wow, thats amazing @annemarievdh !
I didnt realise it was so big. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/15)

Silver said:


> Wow, thats amazing @annemarievdh !
> I didnt realise it was so big. Lol



Haha it is quite big, bigger then the top of a double bed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poppie (29/6/15)

@Annemarievdw - Jy is baie handig - en dit is lekker om te brei of hekel
in die koue wintermaande

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/15)

Baie dankie @Poppie, nou om n serpie klaar te maak en weer 'n hekel projek aan te vat.


----------



## shabbar (7/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deepest (7/7/15)

Haha read the thread title as dollies was like yes!!!!!!!.............huh?????????????ag nee man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/3/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> My granny knits all sorts of doilies! She loves it. She knitted my nephew a doilie styled throw for his cot, but got carried away and ended up making it big enough to fit my king size bed  the amount of sentimental value attached to it is amazing. Your kids will pass this on to their kids, and their kids will pass it on to theirs. This will be a family heirloom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The great grandkids will hover in the air being heated by a holoblanket 

Must say , really nice work there


----------

